# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Independent Technician

## AEOC

Anybody have a contact for edger repair?  I'm in Southern California (Orange County) and have a Santinelli 7070 and Briot CL that I need looked at.  Thanks.

----------

